# Controlling husband



## natwlsn (Jul 14, 2012)

Just today I asked my husband if I can have the cars on Saturdays since he works .... my kids are 15 and 10 ....they are BORED! I want to take them out on saturdays ....
But he just gives me guilt trips ... every second about it. 

"Oh, you guys go have fun while I'm stuck at work, sounds great to me."

"Take the car and go do whatever you want." 

Let alone all the other crap I deal with from him .... SICK OF IT!!!! I have NO LIFE! Married for 18 years and I'm miserable!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the car and let him through a fit.

His attitude would drive me crazy too. I'd probably just do what I want and ignore him when he betches. Not much of a marriage, but if you don't want to leave him, then you'll have to learn to do what you want--- and ignore his rants.

Do you guys do things together on his days off?


----------



## natwlsn (Jul 14, 2012)

He doesnt take me anywhere until I say something .... 

I'm miserable being married to him .... I've tried to leave more than once and never get support or help .... and he just keeps coming to get me .... leads me back in ... he uses my fears against me ... because he knows I have no where to go


----------



## natwlsn (Jul 14, 2012)

the other day we were driving and there was a one lane bridge ahead..... a car from the other side was already half way acroos when he drove up onto it and she had to slam to a stop ..... both he and she unrolled their windows and she told him it was a one lane bridge...he yelled at her to move over, its not that hard...called her an idiot and forced his way through anyway ....

This is what I live with


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you work? If not, you need to find work and create a plan to leave. You're miserable. Do you want to be miserable 5 years from now? You need a plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not use this time to get started on a career? Maybe take some college courses either online or in house? Then you'll get the skills you need to land a job that pays higher then minimum wage. 

That's what my neighbor did, but they ended up divorcing before she finished school. She has a degree and a very nice job. 

I left my ex h who was controlling. I had a baby at the time. I went to college a few night a week and I worked during the day. I ended up meeting my current husband during that time. He swept me off my feet and it's been great since. 

I wish you the best of luck! I could not live with someone trying to control me. It doesn't work. I don't believe in controlling others either. It's plain wrong and abusive.


----------

